# Sheep heart??



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

So i've been looking around for a supplier & i found a farmer that has some sheep heart, liver, kidneys & even tongue. I searched the threads and it seems that some people do feed their dogs _lamb_ meat so would sheep meat be o.k too? I'm guessing the only difference would be that it's probably tougher meat.
Do you think I could use the heart as the main MM? How about the tongue - can that be included as part of the MM.
Thanks!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I feed beef, pork and turkey hearts as MM and the pork hearts (which I think would be more similar to sheep heart in texture) is not that tough actually. I found that they are easier to portion for some reason. Great source of taurine! And yes, tongue would be treated as MM too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely! How lucky are you!


I feed beef, pork, turkey hearts and beef tongues.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

good to know, I'm picking some up today so Rex is going to have his first taste tonight. I was just a bit leary because it doesn't seem to be that popular in this forum.

Another question I have is about chicken backs. I picked up a 50 lb frozen case yesterday & separated them into smaller bags. For the people here that feed chicken backs - what is the normal size? The ones I have are tiny - only about 3 oz each, and some are even smaller. If I feed 8 oz of chicken backs this size & 8 oz of MM for one meal would that be too much bone in one meal?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the dog. Go to rawdogranch.com and download the excel file. That will help you determine amounts. 

I feed Jax 8 oz of RBM and because those are necks I've upped her MM to 10 oz.


----------

